# what height ??



## Cavalierlover123

I am interested in getting a horse when I have saved enought money for all its bits and bobs and the horse of course, but I just want to know what size horse I should be getting ? I am 21 years old and 5ft 1"..


----------



## candysmum

Size doesn't matter i have has a 14,2 14.3 and a 17hh

What matters is how you feel on the horse, are you comfortable on the horse do you trust the horse enough, can you stop the horse, can you control the horse if it were to spook a little and a lot.

I have had a cob, an ID x TB and a horse I swore i would never own who was the best of the 3 an Arab! 

If your not sure then take a really experienced person with you to look at the horses DO not jump in and buy the first horse you see and always go back for a second visit! 

It takes time to find the right horse but when you do it is well worth it. 

Good luck xx

Oh i got my first horse at 24 and i'm 5ft6! xx however been riding a lot longer! lol its your experience that counts and how you feel on the horse not its size. If you dont feel comfortab;e on the horse or you fear it becasue its Big then you will have a problem when yout ake that horse home!.


----------



## Valanita

But size does matter if you are 5'1". I think anything over 16 hands & you would feel over horsed. Depends what you want to do with the horse as well. Is it for hacking, local shows or jumping etc?
I have ridden 14.2, 15.2 & 16.2 & 17 hh. I felt most comfortable on the 14.2, I didn't compete though, but if you want to compete you'd need bigger, around 15.2 I'd say.


----------



## blackdiamond

I am 5ft 2" & my horse is 15.2
I don't think it matters what size of horse as long as you are confident & a rider that can control a bigger horse then i don't see how something over 16hh can be classed as overhorsed.

XxX


----------



## momentofmadness

Valanita said:


> But size does matter if you are 5'1". I think anything over 16 hands & you would feel over horsed. Depends what you want to do with the horse as well. Is it for hacking, local shows or jumping etc?
> I have ridden 14.2, 15.2 & 16.2 & 17 hh. I felt most comfortable on the 14.2, I didn't compete though, but if you want to compete you'd need bigger, around 15.2 I'd say.


Actually.. Im 5'3" and this horse is 17.3.. do I look that bad?










So it also depends on if you have short or long legs to your body.. 

Tam was 16 hands... i measure at 15.3


----------



## Acacia86

Size does not matter  lol! Well i have never found it too. And if i am honest i LOVE taller/bigger horses  I am the most comfortable on a big, tall, chunky, heavy horse and i am shortish too  

But if i had to say a size i would say 14h to 15.3 would definately suit you height wise :smile:


----------



## momentofmadness

Acacia86 said:


> Size does not matter  lol! Well i have never found it too. And if i am honest i LOVE taller/bigger horses  I am the most comfortable on a big, tall, chunky, heavy horse and i am shortish too
> 
> But if i had to say a size i would say 14h to 15.3 would definately suit you height wise :smile:


You sound like me.. I like a horse to have a neck and head..  that is in proportion.. als if a horse slams on.. I have something to hit before I plummet through the fence on my own.. Smaller horses like this one.. No neck and you go straight over if they stop..  He is possibly just 14hh


----------



## Acacia86

momentofmadness said:


> You sound like me.. I like a horse to have a neck and head..  that is in proportion.. als if a horse slams on.. I have something to hit before I plummet through the fence on my own.. Smaller horses like this one.. No neck and you go straight over if they stop..  He is possibly just 14hh


He has the most beautiful face :001_wub: and his little ears......... gorgeous, gorgeous Lil' guy


----------



## momentofmadness

Acacia86 said:


> He has the most beautiful face :001_wub: and his little ears......... gorgeous, gorgeous Lil' guy


That was my first ride on him there.. I was worried all the time he was gonna slam on, He goes like a steam train full throttle He was well known for slamming on.. ... :lol: anyway sat back with plenty of drive.. the odd growl from me.. and won the class qualified for some NW championships.. :lol:

He would be ideal if my lad wanted another one and he came available..


----------



## momentofmadness

Height also depends on what you want to do.. Id be a bit unsure about taking a 15hh in a senior class show jumping especially if they have the pony strides.. often come un stuck with the distance and you have to work harder.. 

Dressage.. doesn't really matter or if you want to do hacking out..


----------



## Melx

Hi saw this and had to comment!!
I dont think size matters as long as you are confident and know your own strength!
I am 5ft2 and I have a 16.3hh TB Mare, have attached a picture! It is difficult to decide though as some people my height I would not let get on her for the pure fact I know they would not have the control there and she would take the mickey! I am quite strict with her though on the ground and riding because I know she could really hurt me if she pushed me around and walked all over me so its definitely something to keep on top of.
I would just say go for what best suits your riding experience. When you see horses advertised just look at what you think you would be able to have control of and what you think you could handle without being nervous etc

Hope this helped


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Thanks for all your advice, I used to horse ride a few years back with my uncles horse and he is 16hh. I felt very comfortable riding him, unfortunatly I dont get to ride him anymore as my uncle has moved. Im not a very experienced rider, but i plan on getting back into riding before i get the horse for me in the near future.


----------



## Melx

Best advice I can give is to just take your time! Have some lessons and build your confidence up and then once you feel that you are ready thgen go and find that dream horse


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Melx said:


> Best advice I can give is to just take your time! Have some lessons and build your confidence up and then once you feel that you are ready thgen go and find that dream horse


This is exactly what I plan to do, I have always wanted to get a horse, but i want to be 100% ready first, if that takes time im willing to wait as my reward will be my dream horse iv always wanted !!


----------



## Melx

Well in the mean time shop till you drop because once you have the horse you wont be able to afford a social life haha :tongue_smilie:
You will know when you are ready and just go with your gut about what size and breed etc you want and feel you can handle and look after perfectly fine by yourself!
You will know when u meet the right horse lol


----------



## bagpuss4

I,m 5.2 i prefer to ride bigger horses 16 -17 h plus - i don't find bigger horses harder to handle in fact the opposite could be said


----------



## Doolally

bagpuss4 said:


> I,m 5.2 i prefer to ride bigger horses 16 -17 h plus - i don't find bigger horses harder to handle in fact the opposite could be said


Lol true. I'm 5'6 and my mare is 14hh...I'm perhaps slightly too big for her, i've had her since I was 14, and I just wouldn't trust a child on her, they'd be gone into the next county as soon as they put leg on, never to be seen again!!


----------



## bagpuss4

When i was starting out years ago i got landed with this wee white cob - I now know why! You could have jumped up and down on it's back and the stubborn wee git wouldn't move - then it would move when you didn't want it too - it took the atter pan out of everyone who tried to ride him. Needless to say they moved me to an other bigger horse and was no probs. I tend to think of horses like dogs the wee ones tend to be yappy and stubborn but the bigger beasts more easy going and docile. As has been all ready said trust is a big thing unless u'r like me and trust no one or thing LOL


----------

